# Tapeats Creek Beta



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

Does anybody have any beta on the Tapeats Creek run in GC? Photos would be great too! In Feb. we scouted most of it from the top but there was a section that is unscoutable. I didn't have my kayak on that trip, but think it's a go for the next time either way. 
Cheers.


----------



## dylan (Jul 8, 2005)

*UN-UN*

"For you see the "UN-UN" is full of mystery and gossip that make for great campfire or bar stories."

Tapeats Creek


----------



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

Aaaaa... I see. Looks like I'll have more stories to tell then! This is what I have heard in the past. 
Looking forward to it!


----------

